# Three Word Story



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Keep the story going by three words at a time.

One day in


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

piranha fury lounge


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Someone Posted A


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Picture Of A


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

three word story


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

which was very


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

very very very


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Pornagraphic and sexual


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

to the extent


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

that made us


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

beat are meat


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

until it was


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Eaten by Piranhas


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

like feeder fish


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

in the belly


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Then Ms. Natt went


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

wee wee wee


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

in the hallway


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

at the school


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

to see the


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

thing that everybody


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

was looking at


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

until she went


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

into a rage


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

and gave Lu


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

a purple nurple


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

and a wedgie


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

and then some


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

painful punches to


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

the gonades and


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

sandblasted his vagina


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

and his penis


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

and dosnt know


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

all of pfury


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

was watching him


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sick perverts you


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

he has no


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

idea why anyone


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

would want to


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

begin suckling his


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

mammoth sized triple


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

dick with action


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

and tons of


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

honestly now this is like 12th thread like this since the beginning of the new year...don't you think this is getting a little redundant?

But......lets continue anyway

sweet cow juice


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

began to flow


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

from the towel


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

down her chest


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

and into the


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

The end. Goodnight


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Next Morning Lu


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

took a dump


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

after eating his


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

bag of chronic


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

he went to


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

the bathroom and


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

started to masterbate


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

to his p's


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

and found that


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

his penis was


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

gone. He grew


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

a vagina instead.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

he loved it


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

alot and wanted


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweatlu to join


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

on the fun....


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

but decided instead


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

to put a


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

foreign object inside


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

up your butt


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

he liked it


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

and then he


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

took it out


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

and said "tastes


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

like fresh grout"


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

then proceeded to


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

take a tube


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

and sucked the


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

big fat pole


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

that were living


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

my bad....

that was up


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

His pee hole


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

and his butthole


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

listening to moby's


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

SHITTY ASS CD :laugh:


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

then he switched


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

on his 50-cent


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

later was sucking


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

his dog's nipples


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

which were very


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

very very hard


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

to piont at


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

and milk was


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

squirting from his


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

why does everyone of these end up with sweet lu doing something nasty?

anysways,

enormouse super-powered dick


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

HaveYouNoticedThat AlotOfLu'sEntriesHaveBeenAbout Penises.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

which was 1.5inches


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

he filled a


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

butt plugger dildo


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

in his ear


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Squirted his brain


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

over his sister


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

She turned out


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

and some on


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

his cat, which


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

could fly higher


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

than Big Bird


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Now, Xenon started


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

wearing a different


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

kind of pantyhose


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

that made his


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

vaginal warts itch


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

he then decided


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

that sweet lu


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

should have had


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

more dessert last


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

he ate some


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

closing this soon


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what do you


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

mean thePACK ?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats not fair


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

no cryin here


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

and lying there


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Then Chapelle Said


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm rick james


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

bitch then said


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

spam busters bitch


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

then he said


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

sweetlu got crabs


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

on his back


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

beating his meat


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

with raw hands


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

until he pissed


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

on a cop


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

he got shot


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

in the head


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

with the cops


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Bleeding all over


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

and lactating profusely


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

he raped the


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

f*cking hairy baboon


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

with a wiffle-ball-bat!


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

they fell in


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

a dark alley


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what the f***


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

where the baboon


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

furiously raped lu


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

and he moaned


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

like a begging


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

gimp. after that


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lu said


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

give me more


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

vaseline in my


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

extra loose camel-toe


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

and then take


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> extra loose camel-toe


 That's 4 words ya boob!









a cheese grader


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

to your @ss


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

will you marry


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

with b*tch kerry


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

and suck his


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

snot out of


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

his anal cavity


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

lu honorably said "


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I am going


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Crazy, Pull my


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

finger i have


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

no legs, i


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

broke my c*ck


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

after today closed


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

a new day


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

will come when


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

freedom will reign


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

down on us


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

from the heavens


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

but God HATES


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

none of us


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

This stupid story


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

is starting to


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

make us horny


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

even though we


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

had mass orgy


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Stop the Horndog


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

bull sh*t now


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

before I go


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

do something else


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

with Kerth's carrots.


----------

